# Kessil A360X light.



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Kessil A360X light, anyone know when this will be available in Canada.


----------



## kem (Oct 19, 2015)

Listed at Mops:
https://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aquarium/product_info.php?cPath=28_131_476&products_id=8164


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

kem said:


> Listed at Mops:
> https://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/aquarium/product_info.php?cPath=28_131_476&products_id=8164


 Thank you.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

jlaquatics has them too

https://www.jlaquatics.com/kessil-a360x-led-aquarium-light-tuna-blue.html

and also reefsupplies.


----------

